# Systmes > Windows > Windows Vista >  Probleme 1'er demarrage

## CoudJM

Bonjour,

je viens d'acheter un nouvel ordi tournant thoriquement sous vista.
Mais lors du 1'er dmarrage de l'ordi j'arrive sur un cran vierge.
J'ai l'impression d'etre sur un bureau mais sans icons ni barre de tache.
Je peu bouger ma souris, c'est d'ailleurs la seul chose que je peu faire, les clique droit et gauche de donnant rien !!

Si ce probleme vous est connu merci de m'aider.

----------


## valauga

Bonjour,

Vrifier que tout le branchement est OK.

Normalement au 1er dmarrage, il doit vous demander de faire un cd de restauration.

Pas de message d'erreur ?

reboot en mode sans chec ? (normalement avec la touche F8)

Sinon retour au SAV

----------


## CoudJM

J'ai reussi a redemarrarer l'ordi. Et du rinstaller windows via le CD.

Merci pour ton aide.

----------


## valauga

Qeulle tait le problme et la solution apporte ?

----------

